# Help with wiring diagram design...ts



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey all, I’ve been working on the wiring diagram for my boat and have a few questions. As much as I didn’t want to, I’m leaning towards adding a second small AGM battery in addition to my trolling motor battery. This would allow me to build two independent harnesses which would simplify things.

The trolling motor battery wouldn’t be charged from the outboard, but that doesn’t bother me. The only other accessory that would be run off that battery would be the primary bilge pump with a float switch, giving it more capacity and making it impossible to accidentally turn off. It also adds 100% redundancy by having the backup bilge pump powered from a different battery.

The starting battery will have an on/off switch, I’m wondering if it’s better to wire the electric start leads from the outboard in after the switch as opposed to the battery terminals. Everything else is pretty straight forward, a fuse block and switch panel to power lights, power trim and tilt, GPS, USB sockets, and the backup bilge pump.

I shouldn’t ever have to worry about charging the starting battery since my outboard has a stator, and everything else running off it has negligible amp draw. I do plan to carry a small jump start pack as well as emergency pull rope though.

I’d appreciate any input in things I’m overlooking or might want to do differently.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nobody running a setup like this?


----------

